# Barbie Loves MAC t-shirt pics



## annrose (Jan 25, 2007)

Long time no see.  Here's some pics of the shirt...sorry if this is posted in the wrong spot!  I posted a pic of me wearing it so you guys can see the fit.

In package:






Front graphic:





Back logo:





Cheesey old me (excuse the mess, moving stuff out of my room):


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 25, 2007)

i'm so cheesy for  wanting this damn shirt.


----------



## MACgirl (Jan 25, 2007)

those actually look very fitting and comfterable and not at all spandex cheap stuff i envisioned! YAY!!!


----------



## Nadine (Jan 25, 2007)

It looks good on you!!


----------



## Nikki0211 (Jan 25, 2007)

SO cute! lol


----------



## lara (Jan 25, 2007)

Finally a fitted shirt!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 25, 2007)

Cute!  Do they fit true to size?  Like Small 4-6, Medium 8-10, Large 10-12?


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 25, 2007)

ya and the guy ones are black and white not pink and white.

they will sell these at mac stores as well guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no need to ebay this stuff...


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 25, 2007)

Im so glad it's 3/4 sleeves, thats my FAVORITE! 
And I can't believe theres gonna be guy ones, thats fabulous and I'll probably buy one of those too. EXCITINGGG!


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 26, 2007)

how are they in true to fit size?? like sometimes i see a size large and it looks like it would fit my 13 yr old!! im hoping that they arent skimpy in sizing for those are are not "perfectly skinny" (like barbie!!)


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jan 26, 2007)

yay I don't have to attack a MAC employee to get one! lol

From the description of it I might like the guy one better
<----not a big fan of pink.


----------



## eponine (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a914butterfly* 

 
_how are they in true to fit size?? like sometimes i see a size large and it looks like it would fit my 13 yr old!! im hoping that they arent skimpy in sizing for those are are not "perfectly skinny" (like barbie!!)_

 
i'm a size 12-14ish and i got the large, it fits pretty well.


----------



## ..kels* (Jan 26, 2007)

very cute! thanks for posting!!


----------



## Sonya Adams (Jan 26, 2007)

So cute... but you'd think a progressive company such as MAC would have plus sizes for us "bulkier" women.

I mean geez... the waistband MAY fit on the XL one if it's got stretch, but the bustline... NEVER.


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 26, 2007)

That is too cute! I want one!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 26, 2007)

so cute! i wish i had a store nearby. dont feel like driving all the way to san diego or LA, lol!


----------



## rainbowcrushed (Jan 26, 2007)

They have them online and Im totally ordering one


----------



## Jennybella (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainbowcrushed* 

 
_They have them online and Im totally ordering one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


theyre online already?!


----------



## Katja (Jan 26, 2007)

*It's cute, but I am not fond of pink.  I wonder if the guy shirt is the same style and fit?  Very cute though.*


----------



## shabdebaz (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope the one I get fits me.  I was told yesterday that we got in one XL, 2 Large, a bunch of Mediums and one Small.  I'm probably going to end up with a medium, but I wear a size 12...oh well!  I agree, the shirt is super cute!


----------



## Katja (Jan 26, 2007)

*Does anyone know the price?  TIA.*


----------



## airrinleah (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Does anyone know the price?  TIA.*_

 
I think it is going to be $25


----------



## jillianjiggs (Jan 26, 2007)

aww i can't wait to get one! i'll probably end up with the guy one (even though i want the girl one...PINK!!... i don't see the large fitting over my DD+ chest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) but if it does...i'm definitely getting both!

where did everyone hear about the guy one? it's not on the site. i really hope they sell it though.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so freaking excited about this!  I LOVE Barbie and pink is my absolute favorite color!!


----------



## juli (Jan 26, 2007)

I want one! I don't care if I can't wear it out to public or whatnot. I want it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything is online. Although, someone has metioned something along the line of Barbie collection won't be available for online purchase?!?

Okay so the Barbie doll... do you guys think its worth purchasing?? I want it but then what will I do with it???


----------



## brittanyjade (Jan 26, 2007)

omg! i didn't know they were making shirts! they are too cute, i must have one! i hope they sell them @ the mac macy's counter cuz the other mac store is sort of far from me


----------



## toby1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_Okay so the Barbie doll... do you guys think its worth purchasing?? I want it but then what will I do with it???_

 
I'm going to put mine on a shelf above the rest of my MAC


----------



## a914butterfly (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_I want one! I don't care if I can't wear it out to public or whatnot. I want it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everything is online. Although, someone has metioned something along the line of Barbie collection won't be available for online purchase?!?

Okay so the Barbie doll... do you guys think its worth purchasing?? I want it but then what will I do with it???_

 
---Do what im going to do--hold on to it for a long time since it will definately be a collector's item.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_so cute! i wish i had a store nearby. dont feel like driving all the way to san diego or LA, lol!_

 
i can pick you up one if you want


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 26, 2007)

There's a guy one?  We got ours yesterday & I didn't see any guy ones....
We have one guy working with us & were trying to figure out ways to make his less girly...so that way he doesn't go out into the mall & get killed.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so bummed that I know this shirt will NEVER fit me and my huge boobs.

Silly MAC has an XS, but no XL.

Arg!


----------



## Naturellle (Jan 26, 2007)

I am soo excited for this collection.  I'm soo getting that shirt.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 

 
_I'm so bummed that I know this shirt will NEVER fit me and my huge boobs.

Silly MAC has an XS, but no XL.

Arg!




_

 
I was just thinking this. I might need the XL for my boobs alone.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 27, 2007)

I want one tooo!!!!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 

 
_I'm so bummed that I know this shirt will NEVER fit me and my huge boobs.

Silly MAC has an XS, but no XL.

Arg!




_

 
There are extra larges...we got 2 of them in (but we didn't get any XSs & we definitely have girls who could wear them)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 29, 2007)

I got mine friday night and it's so damn cute!! I can't wait to wear it!!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_There are extra larges...we got 2 of them in (but we didn't get any XSs & we definitely have girls who could wear them)_

 
We got one XL and lots of XS.


----------



## calbear (Feb 1, 2007)

It's funny that you guys are calling the black shirts 'guy' shirts.


----------



## Eemaan (Feb 4, 2007)

theyre definately for sale to commoners like moi?


----------



## passionfruitxXx (Feb 4, 2007)

=O 

i want that shirt so bad!! shhh i think its the thing i'm actually most excited about in this collection! =X i love baseball tees! i'm kinda interested in what the 'guy' shirts are gonna look like ;P

i'm caught between a small and a medium. i can usually fit smalls but they're always too short on me (since i'm pretty tall) so maybe i should just go w/ medium =/


----------



## Pinklady77 (Feb 4, 2007)

so cute


----------



## ishtarchick (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_i'm so cheesy for  wanting this damn shirt._

 
i so understand you, i want it too!!!


----------



## tinagrzela (Feb 5, 2007)

Did you guys see?? Someone posted one on ebay for $88!!! What a rip-off!! The person makes it sound like you can't ge there anywhere. That really makes me mad!!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 5, 2007)

Cute shirt!  Love it!!


----------



## jillianjiggs (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 

 
_It's funny that you guys are calling the black shirts 'guy' shirts._

 
probably because it's a guy-styled (fitted) shirt as opposed to the pink one which is designed for a woman's body. 

i don't know, i haven't seen it, but it would be cruel if all the MAs _had_ to wear the shirts and the male MAs have to squeeze into a shirt made for women's curves and not a man's build.


----------



## peebs (Feb 6, 2007)

I only saw up to size large on the web site, but you guys think the counters might have some xl? My boobs would not be happier campers in a large even though my husband would enjoy that!


----------



## VeronikaJ (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peebs* 

 
_I only saw up to size large on the web site, but you guys think the counters might have some xl? My boobs would not be happier campers in a large even though my husband would enjoy that!_

 
The shirts can only be bought online


----------



## showpuli (Feb 8, 2007)

Where online are these? I can't find them on the mac or pro mac site? Anyone know where I can get one?  thx!


----------



## Nolee (Feb 8, 2007)

i waaaaant,
Nolee loves Mac and Barbie, so give her one for god's sake


----------



## tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute! I wish they came in black though. Black looks better with hot pink.


----------



## lsperry (Feb 8, 2007)

*Only Size Large being offered online...*

Anyone noticed the pictures of sizes XS, S, and M t-shirts are gone from the website? Only the "Barbie Loves MAC t-shirt (large)" is displayed. Bummer! I was wanting to order a medium. Why are the other sizes not there?

http://www.maccosmetics.com/barbie

Are they gone already? What's that about??!!


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Only Size Large being offered online...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Anyone noticed the pictures of sizes XS, S, and M t-shirts are gone from the website? Only the "Barbie Loves MAC t-shirt (large)" is displayed. Bummer! I was wanting to order a medium. Why are the other sizes not there?

http://www.maccosmetics.com/barbie

Are they gone already? What's that about??!!_

 
I seen that too plus on mac pro if you search barbie it doesn't come up anymore!! I got paniced & called around in NY & everyone was sold out of the doll & only Henri Bendel is selling the shirts they said. I called Bendel's they had the doll still & shirts but they do not ship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this collection doesn't sell out before it is offered online... has that ever happened??


----------



## lsperry (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: Only Size Large being offered online...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 

 
_I seen that too plus on mac pro if you search barbie it doesn't come up anymore!! I got paniced & called around in NY & everyone was sold out of the doll & only Henri Bendel is selling the shirts they said. I called Bendel's they had the doll still & shirts but they do not ship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this collection doesn't sell out before it is offered online... has that ever happened??_

 
Un *freaking* believable! Is MAC trying to create a stampede??!!!

What the heck!! Now I'm MAD!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I called the Destin, FL store yesterday and got three different launch dates, February 14, 15 and 22! 2 weeks ago they told me they would start selling it Feb 8.

What the heck is going on?

Okay, I'll calm down.....


----------



## madkitty (Feb 8, 2007)

can someone clarify for me the sizes of the med and large?


----------



## lsperry (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *madkitty* 

 
_can someone clarify for me the sizes of the med and large?_

 
I don’t know how MAC’s clothing sizes run, but here are some common US size charts.

This is from the JC Penney website – in inches:
http://www4.jcpenney.com/jcp/womensizes.aspx?AmsPopup=Y&RefPageName=CustomerSer  viceSub.aspx&RefDeptID=12476&RefCatID=43027&CmCatI  d=CustomerService|43027

This is from the Neiman-Marcus website – in inches:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/se...sistance.jhtml

HTH


----------



## madkitty (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks hun - always awkward with diff manufacturers. op certainly doesnt look a 12/14, more a 10/12 imho


----------



## calbear (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_probably because it's a guy-styled (fitted) shirt as opposed to the pink one which is designed for a woman's body. 

i don't know, i haven't seen it, but it would be cruel if all the MAs had to wear the shirts and the male MAs have to squeeze into a shirt made for women's curves and not a man's build._

 
Every shirt MAC has given us to wear has really been meant for a 4 year old so we wouldn't think anyone of them was going to give a good fit whether male or female.


----------



## madkitty (Feb 9, 2007)

definitely moving to the US - we're not getting them in the UK


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Only Size Large being offered online...*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadPrincess* 

 
_I seen that too plus on mac pro if you search barbie it doesn't come up anymore!! I got paniced & called around in NY & everyone was sold out of the doll & only Henri Bendel is selling the shirts they said. I called Bendel's they had the doll still & shirts but they do not ship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope this collection doesn't sell out before it is offered online... has that ever happened??_

 

Yeah, it launched in NYC yesterday (2/8 ) & everyone except Harlem & Bendels are sold out of the doll (I spent the day calling around before going shopping)  If you're worried about getting the doll, Bendels won't ship, but Harlem will...and the Bendel's shirts are different than the ones on the site...one of the other Barbie threads has pics.  Bendels was a 1 doll per customer limit, but I want another one so I'm crossig my fingers with the rest of you & holding out for the release online.

And I think it has sold out before internet release before (when I checked for the MSFs on their launch date Shimpagne was listed as sold out...it's now on as coming soon, though, so there may be hope)


----------



## lsperry (Feb 15, 2007)

The t-shirts are on sale again online at maccosmetics.com - sizes XS - M.


----------

